# I can't believe how sick some people are



## Rhetoric (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.ktvz.com/news/29044179/detail.html
"Madras Dog Shot in Face, Left for Dead"


----------



## MissJillian (Sep 1, 2011)

This is terrible! Poor little guy needs some love. Whoever did this to him needs to be put in jail for a VERY long time


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 1, 2011)

No kidding, I was at a loss for words, the poor little thing


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 1, 2011)

i live 60 miles from where this happened, and i cant believe someone would do this to a poor pup.. she is in good hands now with great vets.. even put my app in for adopting her


----------



## jerobi2k (Sep 1, 2011)

I know how crazy some of these things are, I really cant even click on the link. Im too tired today to have a broken heart. I still have that Turtle image in my head  whatever the case may be I hope right is done.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 1, 2011)

sarefina said:


> i live 60 miles from where this happened, and i cant believe someone would do this to a poor pup.. she is in good hands now with great vets.. even put my app in for adopting her



I had first heard about it from the link you posted  Thats so horrible, hopefully she will be able to have a great rest of her life.


----------



## Ditzee (Sep 28, 2011)

Yikes...Sucks people who shoot dogs in the face for fun give us Oregonians a bad name. Poor pup! >:


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 28, 2011)

I know right?! I didn't really follow the story but now I might do a search and see what happened to the poor thing


----------

